# Best Visual Scenic Ballet Performances



## hombre777

Looking for a Beautiful, Surprising Visual Ballet Performances.
( Scenery, sets and costumes ) as posible available in youtube or vimeo... online
Thanks.


----------



## clara s

Bolshoi...






and Mariinsky...


----------



## QuietGuy

Prokofiev - The Stone Flower (Kirov):


----------



## hombre777

Thanks for post,

This is from Paris Opéra Ballet





Sherezade (Kirov) - Svetlana Zakharova - Farukh Ruzimatov


----------



## Becca

Frederick Ashton's La Fille Mal Garde done for the Royal Ballet but a number of companies dance it and there are segments on YouTube

View attachment 83362


View attachment 83363


----------



## Pugg

I recently discovered this one;

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Bel+Air+Classiques/BAC062

​
Breathtaking :tiphat:


----------



## Zhdanov

QuietGuy said:


> Prokofiev - The Stone Flower (Kirov):


it's one of the most advanced choreography, along with _Spartacus_ and _Ivan The Terrible_, to date, staged by Yuri Grigorovitch, the best ballet master ever since the legendary Marius Petipa.


----------



## Cosmos

Anything that was choreographed by Pina Bausch


----------



## hpowders

Hard to beat Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet. Spectacular costumes and choreography.

Highlight: the fight scene with swords. Spectacular!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Hard to beat Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet. Spectacular costumes and choreography.
> 
> Highlight: the fight scene with swords. Spectacular!


2 years ago I attended a performance of Romeo and Juliet,
where a quite famous fashion designer of my country
made the costumes

well, that was art and spectacle


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> 2 years ago I attended a performance of Romeo and Juliet,
> where a quite famous fashion designer of my country
> made the costumes
> 
> well, that was art and spectacle


I've seen it twice, live, with American Ballet Theater. You really get your money's worth. It is rather long, but the beautiful music and inspired immortal story sweep you away. I love the love scene-such sweeping beautiful dancing and magnificent music.
Everyone, I imagine would wish that love could be like that!


----------



## Becca

hpowders said:


> I've seen it twice, live, with American Ballet Theater. You really get your money's worth. It is rather long, but the beautiful music and inspired immortal story sweep you away. I love the love scene-such sweeping beautiful dancing and magnificent music.
> Everyone, I imagine would wish that love could be like that!


ABT does the Kenneth MacMillan choreography done originally for the Royal Ballet, and which is probably the best known outside of Russia. However that is not the only version which can be seen. There are also about 10 other choreographic versions by John Cranko, Peter Martins, Yuri Grigorovich, Alexei Ratmansky and others. Although not as well known as the MacMillan, there is also one done by Frederick Ashton for the Royal Danish Ballet which, despite him having been a Royal Ballet director, has never been danced by the them.


----------



## hpowders

Becca said:


> ABT does the Kenneth MacMillan choreography done originally for the Royal Ballet, and which is probably the best known outside of Russia. However that is not the only version which can be seen. There are also about 10 other choreographic versions by John Cranko, Peter Martins, Yuri Grigorovich, Alexei Ratmansky and others. Although not as well known as the MacMillan, there is also one done by Frederick Ashton for the Royal Danish Ballet which, despite him having been a Royal Ballet director, has never been danced by the them.


I would love to see them all!! The ABT was spectacular!! They performed it at the Met. And a welcome fringe benefit was, no "sea of kids" being restless and difficult as with Nutcracker.

Of course, I have many recordings of the music alone, from nice excerpts CD with Solti and also Abbado, and complete versions by Previn and Maazel.


----------



## Zhdanov

Cosmos said:


> Anything that was choreographed by Pina Bausch


why not Michael Jackson then?


----------



## Marsilius

For scenery, sets and costumes - the criteria specifically cited by the OP - I'd suggest the La Scala production of Raymonda. It's available on YouTube.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Marsilius said:


> For scenery, sets and costumes - the criteria specifically cited by the OP - I'd suggest the La Scala production of Raymonda. It's available on YouTube.


Yes that one is very beautiful, lots of attention to detail.

And so is this other one!!


----------

